# SolusVM 1.13.10/1.14.00 R10 Update Released!



## TrueVPS (Jul 4, 2013)

This release contains fixes for a client side RDNS bug, reseller virtual server creation bug and admin form CSRF protection. Several code changes have also been made in regards to the ongoing audit.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

Updated already.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks like the Beta was updated...

1.14.00 BETA R11

Might of found other issues in the Beta...


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

XFS_Duke said:


> Looks like the Beta was updated...
> 
> 1.14.00 BETA R11
> 
> Might of found other issues in the Beta...


Nope, release notes say corrupted files.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jul 4, 2013)

Cool, didn't read em, too lazy now days lol


----------

